# Più in particolare



## viannee

Ciao,
ringrazierei a chi possa aiutarmi con la traduzione esatta di questa frase.
Grazie mile!


----------



## irene.acler

Mi propuesta: _más en detalle._


----------



## housecameron

Ciao,
dovrebbe essere _más en detalle/particular_.
Però, qual è la frase completa?
Grazie


----------



## viannee

il testo dice:
Gli scritti qui raccolti sono stati già pubblicati (o sono destinati ad esserlo). Più in particolare:
1) _La bilancia e la misura, _a cura di S. Anastasia e M. Palma, Milano, 2001, 171;
2) La disciplina dell'imputabilità nel Progetto Grosso in _Riv. it. dir. proc. pen.;_


----------



## housecameron

_Más en detalle_ me parece correcto.


----------



## viannee

Ok, allora, ti ringrazio tantissimoooooooooooooooooooooo.
Baci


----------



## traduttrice

*En especial*; *En particular*


----------



## Malaia

*Más en particular* sería más acertado si quieres ser exacto; _en especial_ creo que se traduce "_specialmente_..."


----------



## housecameron

_Più in particolare_ significa _*più* in dettaglio/dettagliatamente/specificamente/ specificatamente_.
Cos'ha che non va m_ás en detalle? _Non suona bene o è sbagliato?


----------



## gatogab

viannee said:


> il testo dice:
> Gli scritti qui raccolti sono stati già pubblicati (o sono destinati ad esserlo). Più in particolare: *Particularmente:*
> 1) _La bilancia e la misura, _a cura di S. Anastasia e M. Palma, Milano, 2001, 171;
> 2) La disciplina dell'imputabilità nel Progetto Grosso in _Riv. it. dir. proc. pen.;_


 
gatogab


----------



## betulina

housecameron said:


> Cos'ha che non va m_ás en detalle? _Non suona bene o è sbagliato?



Yo no le veo nada de malo, housecameron. Es una de tantas otras posibilidades más. Cuestión de gustos, supongo.


----------



## gatogab

Detalle:
Circunstancia que aclara o completa un relato:
cuéntame todos los detalles. 

Particular:
en particular loc. adv. Especialmente:
le gusta la narrativa,en particular la hispanoamericana

gatogab


----------



## betulina

gatogab said:


> Detalle:
> Circunstancia que aclara o completa un relato:
> cuéntame todos los detalles.
> 
> Particular:
> en particular loc. adv. Especialmente:
> le gusta la narrativa,en particular la hispanoamericana
> 
> gatogab



 Sí, pero no hablamos de "detalle", sino de "en detalle".



> * 1.     * loc. adv. Minuciosamente, con todo *detalle* y pormenor.



Anuncias una lista y luego la pasas a enumerar "en detalle". Creo que hay muchas posibilidades.

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

Vabbè!
gatogab


----------



## housecameron

Bueno gatogab, pero no hay _más/più._
También en Italiano se dice _in particolare/particolarmente_, etc. pero no es como decir _più in particolare_.
No importa, evidentemente en español no se usa _más_ (a pesar de los resultados en google)
__


----------



## gatogab

viannee said:


> il testo dice:
> Gli scritti qui raccolti sono stati già pubblicati (o sono destinati ad esserlo). Più in particolare: *Especialmente*
> gatogab
> 
> 1) _La bilancia e la misura, _a cura di S. Anastasia e M. Palma, Milano, 2001, 171;
> 2) La disciplina dell'imputabilità nel Progetto Grosso in _Riv. it. dir. proc. pen.;_





housecameron said:


> Bueno gatogab, pero no hay _más/più._
> También en Italiano se dice _in particolare/particolarmente_, etc. pero no es como decir _più in particolare_.
> No importa, evidentemente en español no se usa _más_ (a pesar de los resultados en google)
> __


 
La verità è che _me suena raro __"_màs en particular_"._ E se ascoltata si può confondere con "mas en particular", cioè "però/ma in particolare"

gatogab


----------

